# ISPConfig 3.0.4 Folder Protection



## iddQQp (2. Nov. 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

wenn ich einen neuen "Folder user" anlegen möchte bekomme ich die Fehlermeldung "Column 'sys_userid' in where clause is ambiguous".

Das passiert aber nur, wenn ich mich als Client direkt eingeloggt habe. Als admin funktioniert die Option einwandfrei.

Hat jemand auch den Fehler oder eine Idee woran es liegen könnte?


Grüße


----------



## Till (3. Nov. 2011)

Schaue ich mir mal an.


----------

